# crest on neck



## krissy3 (Jun 7, 2009)

The horse is a 14 year old stallion. He is getting very little exercise , and is being given grain once a day and grass hay 2 times a day . He is a jumper , and usually wins all the white ribbons (white is first here) even though he is not on an exercise program, he is very active and seems fit other than the crest. The people that own him were told by the judge that he will no longer take first place with the crest on his neck, and at 14 there is nothing that can be done to get rid of it. Is this true? Wouldnt cutting back on his grain , and lunging him, or ground driving , or driving get this crest down? It seems like its a little early to retire such a nice horse , any suggestions on feed and on exercise to get rid of this . I tell you he gets no exercise right now, is this just brown fat? Any ideas would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 7, 2009)

Try Remission or the other product like it before you give up. You could also try sweating the neck.


----------



## alphahorses (Jun 22, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> Try Remission or the other product like it before you give up. You could also try sweating the neck.


What is Remission?


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know if it works the same in ponies as in minis (as I know minis tend to be easier keepers -- fat from air animals), but last year we had a couple-few minis that were cresty. I put them and all of ours that were too "fluffy" on a low-carb / low-starch feed vs. the complete senior feed they had been getting. They all lost weight and the cresty problem in the few who had it went away. The particular feed I'm using is packed with nutrients (I believe their press...) and is 12% protein / 6% fat / 20% fiber.

Good luck!


----------



## Minimor (Jun 22, 2009)

> What is Remission?


Remission is a supplement containing magnesium & chromium plus antioxidants and Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids. It's a great benefit to horses that have foundered--or at least it benefits many of them, probably not all of them!--and it does seem help break down fat on overweight horses, particularly when it's used in conjunction with a good exercise program and proper feeding program. Check it out here: Remission


----------

